# our SP puppy died today -help



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Oh my, I'm so sorry for you loss - this is horribly sad. So young and so shocking. Don't worry about your rambling - you're in shock with this loss.

I quickly googled and found this article. I know these things can happen in humans too and you can't always anticipate it, especially in these kinds of emergency situations.

http://www.vcahospitals.com/main/pe...article/animal-health/anesthesia-for-dogs/432


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh my, I'm so sorry for your loss :'( There is always a risk with anesthesia. One of my friends' Maltese puppy died on the table while being spayed. It is just shocking and so devastating. I don't have any answers for you, just sending you huge hugs and love at this very sad time.


----------



## Lori G (Sep 19, 2014)

What do you mean he got bit? By an insect, or another dog, or ?? I'm so sorry for you and understand your shock. Hugs to you and your family. ?


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

What a very sad situation. I am so very sorry for your loss. I just can not imagine..........

Cathy


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

So sorry to hear this  Have you asked for a necropsy to be done?


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Spoogirl that is terrible, you must be devastated. I am so, so sorry for you and your pup, it's no wonder you are upset, I'd be inconsolable. Hugs...


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

I am so, so sorry. Thinking of you.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

(((Hugs))) this is so sad - I'm sorry for your devastating loss. Quiet prayers.


----------



## Jamork (May 3, 2016)

Very sorry for your loss. It is devastating when this happens suddenly & to such a young pup!:?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

OMG!!! I am so, so sorry!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am so very, very sorry. I lost a beloved young dog when she fell backwards and broke her neck - I know that shock and devastating grief. But I think, if there were no signs of any heart issues at previous examinations, that it is one of those things that are impossible to predict. Our thoughts and hugs are with you.


----------



## PuffDaddy (Aug 24, 2016)

My heart really goes out to you. This is really a tragedy and such a sad thing. It is true that anesthesia can be an unpredictable thing for all mammals. It does indeed happen that animals and even people die for no apparent reason in these situations. You could have a necropsy if you really need to know. My thoughts are with you, and I am so sorry to hear about the loss of your puppy.


----------



## Sammy the spoo (Jul 7, 2016)

I am sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I am so sorry for your shocking loss. I would be devastated too. Hugs from Houston.


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

So very sorry to hear this.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

OMG! That is a horrible shock and loss. I'm so terribly sorry...such a young pup. I think for your own closure, just so you know, an autopsy would give you at least, the knowledge as to whether it was the anesthesia, too much or just a bad reaction or if there was a pre-existing heart condition no one knew about. I just can't imagine this sudden, unexpected loss. My heart goes out to you. I'm so very sorry.

Fjm, I'm sorry that you lost a young dog in the way you describe...again, so sudden and horrific.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I am so sorry for you, I know your pain


----------



## shell (Jul 10, 2015)

I'm so sorry. 

Did they do blood work before trying to put him under?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am very sorry for your sudden tragic loss. I know it must have you feeling very numb. Any invasive anesthesia requiring procedure has risks. Given that the vet thought the wound (I assume a dog bite) could only be properly sutured under anesthesia with good reason. Since it was a matter of urgency, no one could have known differently.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I am so sorry.................


----------



## aasteapots (Oct 6, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss. We too Lost our beloved spoo due to surgical complications at just 2 years old. I know there is nothing that we can say to ease your pain. I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## Verve (Oct 31, 2016)

I'm so sorry and can only imagine your shock at such a sudden loss. I lost a dog suddenly at 7 years and felt cheated.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

When unexpected the loss is hard to understand and devastating. I hope you can begin soon to celebrate and think of fondly the time you had together.

Please see: http://www.poodleforum.com/37-pet-memorials/194450-do-we-really-lose-them.html#post2245834


----------



## TheBestPoowasMoo (Aug 8, 2016)

I'm so sorry for your loss  Poor baby- no way you could have known.


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

OMG - what are heartbreaking story. You must be beside yourself with shock and grief. I cannot imagine the pain you are in. Please know that we care and are with you in spirit.


----------



## ashcash (Aug 30, 2016)

I'm so, so sorry for your loss. [emoji22]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Kassie (Apr 7, 2016)

Ah. There are no words but a lesson herein that we must all everyday count our blessings as we never know what a new day will bring. A tremendous loss that can never have been predicted and can never be justified. Love and blessings to you and your lost beloved, taken far too early). Hugs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

What a heartbreaking loss! I am so very sorry!


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. The sudden, unexpected loss of a dog is one of the worst pains imaginable. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Spoogirl, I'm so very, very sorry for your sudden and shocking loss. I know this does happen and hope your veterinarian has reached out with compassion and information. Please know it is unusual but I have read of it happening more than once. Such an issue would not usually be anticipated in a young, healthy Poodle or any dog.

Virtual hugs for you.... Your sweet boy will have a great many friends at the Bridge from our forum pets who have gone before him.


----------



## mimi4neeyah (May 22, 2015)

I am so sorry for your loss. [emoji174]


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your devestating loss. No words will comfort the pain, but you are in my thoughts. My boss lost her rottie the same way when he went in for a simple neuter procedure. It was so heartbreaking.


----------



## Nicofreako (Aug 19, 2013)

My heart goes out to you. Sending love and healing your way. What a devastating event.


----------

